# How to try and get more out of the contrator I work for.



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I sub for a local contrator with my backhoe and truck,we usually go on a seasonal contract with a cap on cm's,the thing is I would like to get my own contracts instead of subbing but don't want to cut any of his grass,so I am thinking of maybe a split contract,maybe something like say he gets xxxxx for the season that is everything from sidewalks to removal,maybe give me xxxx for just the snowplowing part.Just really throwing things around in my head but does any of this make any sense to you all.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

yea im not following yea, ill try an help but youll have to make it a little clearerl


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What I think he's saying is that he just wants to plow for this guy. Sounds like he's a year round sub. And like a lot of us he doesn't want to get out of the truck to shovel!


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Talked with your guy yet and brought this up? if he says no talk to some other landscapers and pitch the idea one is bound to bite and help get the jobs and hand your the snow work.

Yesterday I was thinking this same thing if I decide on the older hoe but no one here wants to bite not even to sub.

Good luck with the snow if you were like me you were busy running equipment all summer payup


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes Murray you are right I am in my hoe all summer and it is hard to get teh contracts when the work just won't give up,yes I guess you can say I sub year round because I work for Lafarge with my backhoe all summer then this contractor in the winter,I tried to do some sidewalks for him last year but the guys I had just weren't fast enough for me so I won't be trying that again.
What I am saying is that I have a pretty good idea of how much it costs to plow snow and I don't enjoy working for someone and taking a big cut and have me and my hoe locked in a contract that at the end of the season no make anything just break even.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I would make up a price sheet and drop it at all the snow contractors in your area. There are probably some looking at a large parking lot thinking, "I could do this if I just had a backhoe. But I don't want to buy one." Sounds like that would be perfect for you. Large open spaces with no sidewalks.

That way you could maybe work for a couple of contractors. Do this guys parking lot first and then move on to the next one type of thing.

I would not sign a seasonal contract as a sub. I would want to be paid hourly for what I do. If they didn't trust me to keep track of my hours then I wouldn't want them as a "boss".

It doesn't matter what snow plowing pays. You need to get what you need to run your loader. Then the contractor either needs to bid properly so they can pay you or not use you.

Good Luck


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

jayman3;567645 said:


> Yes Murray you are right I am in my hoe all summer and it is hard to get teh contracts when the work just won't give up,yes I guess you can say I sub year round because I work for Lafarge with my backhoe all summer then this contractor in the winter,I tried to do some sidewalks for him last year but the guys I had just weren't fast enough for me so I won't be trying that again.
> What I am saying is that I have a pretty good idea of how much it costs to plow snow and I don't enjoy working for someone and taking a big cut and have me and my hoe locked in a contract that at the end of the season no make anything just break even.


Jay, I called you yesterday & left a message!!! This ones a potential bid that closes at 10am Tuesday. Its very large! put a price on it!payuppayuppayup


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Cre got your message,just got in from the cottage will call you in the morning thanks man talk to ya tomorrow.


----------

